# Dog backpack pics please



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

just purchased a nice Olly dog backpack from Sierra Trading post for $18.95. had a coupon plus 25% off. Does any one have any decent pics of their dogs wearing their Doggy backpacks? mine keeps slipping towards his rear. i dont want to tighten the straps too tight.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)




----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Great pics Barb. thanks, i failed dog backpack 101. had both straps under the abdomen instead of one around the front of chest.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

The pack should be sitting as far forward on your dog as you can get it. The weight should primarily be supported by the shoulder and front legs, NOT the spine. 

I've found that most packs need adjustment to the chest strap to get them where they need to be. I've taken off and sewn down the straps on my Kelty K-9 Chuckwagon to get it to sit right, and I've also had to adjust them on my RuffWear Approach.

Kelty


















RuffWear


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

We have a backpack for Jesse but he hasn't worn it yet. I am waiting on him until he is about 18 months old and I get an all clear from vet on his hips and elbows.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SherushWe have a backpack for Jesse but he hasn't worn it yet. I am waiting on him until he is about 18 months old and I get an all clear from vet on his hips and elbows.


thats a good point! i took ramsey for a walk but i stuffed it with some socks just for him to get used to the pack. he is also only 18months so i will wait to load him down.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Mark, check out the PDF file linked below. It has information on training your dog up to carrying weight in a backpack.

http://gsmdca.homestead.com/Activities/PackDogInfo.pdf


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: SherushWe have a backpack for Jesse but he hasn't worn it yet. I am waiting on him until he is about 18 months old and I get an all clear from vet on his hips and elbows.


You're pretty safe letting him wear the pack and walk around in it without putting anything in it. You want to get him use to the pack (it shouldn't take long!) before starting to put things in it. Jesse is pretty close to 18 months now so it won't be too long he will be toting that bag!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Here's Isa in her backpack. We always walk to the park so she gets to carry all the tennis balls, water, water bowls, etc.


----------



## WISLADY (Apr 9, 2007)

Chris,
Thanks for the great photos. Is the Kelty pack on your dog the large size?


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Here are couple of pics of Kayla in her packs.

Her first one an Outward Bound. Note it does not sit so well on the shoulders as Chris indicated.










And the her newest - Ruff rider Approach medium. This sits more forward and over the shoulders.


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

Samuel, I take it you recommend this backpack, then? How easy is it to put on and remove. For example, if you were to go on an outing, remove it when you get to your destination for a bit, then "re-install" it, is it a chore?

Also, what size is yours, as it appears on what, a 90 lb. female?

Edit: Wait, I see the caption says "medium", and I thought that referred to the MODEL of the pack, when you were specifying the size, correct?


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Definitely like the Approach over the Outward Hound. And it's easy to take on and off-two clips on the straps that go under the belly. The pics I posted were the first trip out with it, so we were atill doing a little adjusting to get it set right-a little more of a challenge when little bro Lancer kept trying to hang off of the side.

Yes, that's a medium Ruffwear approach and Kayla's not quite 84 lbs


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for the extra info.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:Thanks for the great photos. Is the Kelty pack on your dog the large size?
> 
> 
> > Both the Kelty pack and the RuffWear Approach pack in my photos are a size Medium.
> ...


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

I just got back from a store I work with with my training business and they had the Approach II packs. Don't know the difference between Approach and Approach II packs, but I saw exactly what you were talking about regarding application and fit. The store doesn't even carry any other packs; they said that because of the quality of the Approach line, there is no reason to carry any other. Kinda the same thing you guys are saying on this thread.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Historian - why'd you switch(?) from the Kelty to the Approach?


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

Camerafodder - I had no intention of switching from the Kelty to the Approach, but our local store had a very good price on the Approach pack and I really liked the green color.







It is also slightly larger than the Kelty, so I figured if we'll be able to hike the Adirondacks after our move to NY, I may want the additional space for packing things for weekend hikes where we'll take the tent. 

I ended up sending the Kelty pack to a friend who has been wanting a pack for her dog but has been having a hard time finding one locally. I hope it fits her pup.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

The "Approach II" is the older style pack (last year's model.) They are on sale right now on Ruffwear's website for a really low price. The new model is just called Approach.


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Everett54Yes, that's a medium Ruffwear approach and Kayla's not quite 84 lbs


Samuel, my female is 8 months and 68 lbs. Her girth measurement is 31". I'm not sure if I should get the medium or large because while the medium would give her 5" of leeway, I'm concerned that it might be too small in a year. The large's smallest adjustment is 32". What are your thoughts? In case this helps, she is also 26" tall, which by conformation standards is 2" taller than the upper limit, which makes me wonder if she is really going to be a larger then normal female.

Thanks for any thoughts


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: ChicagocanineThe "Approach II" is the older style pack (last year's model.) They are on sale right now on Ruffwear's website for a really low price. The new model is just called Approach.


I've been trying to call to find out the REAL differences between these packs. FWIW, I love Ruffwear's policy of blowing out older models. It's a great way for them to build customer confidence in that it at least APPEARS that they're being fair, although their stuff is quite pricey, albeit of good quality.

BTW, I now know what you meant about the handle loop on the Quick Draw leash. Nevertheless, it's awesome, and since I have an off-lead-reliable dog now, I no longer even bother carrying a leash. But, in case I need to leash her, it's always there. You gotta love that Quick Draw!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I bought the medium Approach (in green) as well. Dakota is 8 months and about 30", she weighs 70 lbs and is 25" at the shoulder. The medium expands to a 36" girth. There is lots of room with the medium. I figure if she grows out of it (which I doubt) I can always have the straps expanded in the locations that I need. The large would have been way too big for her.

I was not planning on buying one now but they were on sale for 30% off and I picked one up. I realize that it will be a long time before I put any weight in the pack, but I figure buy the time she is a year old in July she could easily carry a small watter bottle and water dish for our Algonquin Park hikes.


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

Did you actually get a chance to try the large on her, or did you order online? May I ask where you bought yours?


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: MrLeadFootSamuel, my female is 8 months and 68 lbs. Her girth measurement is 31". I'm not sure if I should get the medium or large because while the medium would give her 5" of leeway, I'm concerned that it might be too small in a year. The large's smallest adjustment is 32". What are your thoughts? In case this helps, she is also 26" tall, which by conformation standards is 2" taller than the upper limit, which makes me wonder if she is really going to be a larger then normal female.
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts


Kayla's girth is about 34" and she stands at 25". Checked the bag and-there's not much strap left - about 2-3 inches. 

Predicting where the dog will end up when she stops growing is a crapshoot. On the bright side, if you get the medium and she outgrows it, you can then get the large AND another dog to fit the medium!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MrLeadFoot I've been trying to call to find out the REAL differences between these packs. FWIW, I love Ruffwear's policy of blowing out older models. It's a great way for them to build customer confidence in that it at least APPEARS that they're being fair, although their stuff is quite pricey, albeit of good quality.
> 
> BTW, I now know what you meant about the handle loop on the Quick Draw leash. Nevertheless, it's awesome, and since I have an off-lead-reliable dog now, I no longer even bother carrying a leash. But, in case I need to leash her, it's always there. You gotta love that Quick Draw!



I bought a large "Approach II" because it was on sale and they didn't have the medium left... Bianca's girth is 32" so I thought it should fit but it turned out to be way too big. I've been trying to sell it on craigslist now because it would cost too much to return it so it's not worth it. I am going to buy one of the newer models but I am not sure which one yet.

What did you want to know about the differences? I've tried the large Approach II and the medium newer style Approach packs on Bianca. I haven't seen the Palisades pack "in person" though because no stores in my area have those in stock.

Yep, the Quick Draw is nice to have around even with the short loop!


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Everett54Kayla's girth is about 34" and she stands at 25". Checked the bag and-there's not much strap left - about 2-3 inches.
> 
> Predicting where the dog will end up when she stops growing is a crapshoot.


Don't I know it! Mine is like the energizer bunny when it comes to growing. Every time I think she is finally slowing, she spurts. Her mother was 110 lbs., and her father was 95, and while that doesn't always mean offspring will be as large, it sure might be in my case. I KNOW I should wait just a little bit longer, but I'm sure you know how excited one can get when wanting to do something new with a dog.











> Quote:On the bright side, if you get the medium and she outgrows it, you can then get the large AND another dog to fit the medium!


PLEASE don't put thoughts in my head like that! It's hard enough as it is when I do my weekly jaunts with the GSD Rescue folks.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

You may have better luck selling the Approach II pack on here. You could probably ship it in the US with USPS Priority Mail in a Flat Rate box for $5.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: HistorianYou may have better luck selling the Approach II pack on here. You could probably ship it in the US with USPS Priority Mail in a Flat Rate box for $5.


Thanks! I'm not sure about the shipping but I posted here to see if anyone wanted to pick it up. I know we have quite a few members around Chicago... If no one is interested I guess I'll go to the post office and find out about shipping costs.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I ship a lot on eBay, and there are "flat rate" priority mail boxes in various sizes that always cost the same (inside the US), no matter how heavy the contents are. Those work out well for me when I sell on eBay.

The smaller of those is rectangular and, I think, $4.80 or $4.95 to ship in the US. The next bigger one is, I think, $10 for shipping. You may be able to fold the pack up to fit into the one that will cost less than $5 to ship.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

thanks to all for the pics and input.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

here is the ruff wear palisades medium with water bladder on each side i am so glad i did not get the large size even for my 80 lb gsd 

I have never seen a nicer fitting pack.


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

To those that have mediums, do you think a Nylabone frisbee would fit in the medium? I believe it's 9 inches in diameter.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:To those that have mediums, do you think a Nylabone frisbee would fit in the medium? I believe it's 9 inches in diameter.


I don't have a frisbee to test it with, but I measured the panniers and it SHOULD work, but no guarantees.


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks alot. Then, I will MAKE it fit! LOL


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I've made a chuck it fit in there, of course some of it was hanging out, lol.


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

I like the Palisades pack. It has hydration bladders as well. Ruff Wear makes great product. The packs are made on the Webmaster harness which is a great fit.

I am going to be ordering one as well. The hoopie collars are great as well just so you all know. They are on the site on sale. I also have the knot a long leash and I LOVE it. I see that is on sale too. I am ordering another one.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

For packs without hydration bladders, Platypus bottles are a good alternative. They're GREAT. And not overly expensive.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Yes, I love the Platypus bottles! I've been using those in my dogs' packs for a while now. They work great. They also help to balance out the packs that have balance problems.

I am still trying to decide which Ruffwear pack to buy... I am going to see if I might be able to buy a size small and just sew a longer chest strap on it because Bianca's girth is only one inch larger than the girth for the small sized packs. I am going to try to find a store tomorrow that has the Ruffwear harness in stock so I can try the small size on her (since it is the base for the packs.)

One note, if anyone is thinking of buying a Ruffwear pack I recently emailed their customer service asking a question on the packs, and they told me the price will be going up in April so you might want to buy one right away to avoid the increase. That is what I am going to do!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

If the girth strap is the problem, the RuffWear Approach has a girth strap with a slide-release buckle on either end. You would be able to take it off completely by unsnapping, cutting the existing strap, and simply putting the buckles on a new strap of whatever length you need. That would be easier than adding on a piece, and most sewing supply places carry nylon web that will work for this purpose.

The problem you may run into is with the Y front, though you should have enough strap there to let it out to where it sits right and the bottom of the Y connects right with the girth strap.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

That is the part I am worried about, the front. I don't want to have to take it completely to pieces and I am concerned the front may not sit correctly on her chest. That's why I am going to see if I can find a store that carries the harness, so I can see how the small size fits her aside from the chest strap. If the rest of it fits ok I will just buy the small pack and re-sew the chest strap.


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: ChicagocanineOne note, if anyone is thinking of buying a Ruffwear pack I recently emailed their customer service asking a question on the packs, and they told me the price will be going up in April so you might want to buy one right away to avoid the increase. That is what I am going to do!


Allright, you win. I just ordered mine medium in green Approach. I'll just use rocks to balance out the load. LOL

Seriously, didn't want to spend $100 on the Palisades since I probably won't use the bladders, and if I end up needing a large later, I just ate $100, you know what I mean?

Thanks for then info, you guys, you just cost me more money!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MrLeadFoot
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: ChicagocanineOne note, if anyone is thinking of buying a Ruffwear pack I recently emailed their customer service asking a question on the packs, and they told me the price will be going up in April so you might want to buy one right away to avoid the increase. That is what I am going to do!
> ...












I would recommend getting a pair of Platypus water bottles to balance the load. They work really well, and are pretty inexpensive. You can find them at most stores that have hiking supplies, or you can usually find them online for less.


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

I want to order one but I am not sure what size. Dozer has a 28" girth now and he is only 6 months old. I am wondering what size I should buy. I want to buy something that will fit him when he is full grown. I am thinking maybe the large.

Any ideas?


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I wish now that I had bought the Palisades pack, simply because the packs are removable, allowing you to use the harness only. This would be great for cycling as it is suggested that you use a harness rather than a collar. The store only carried the Approach and that cost me $90.00cdn. including taxes, and that is with 30% off. I have no idea how much a harness is nor the bladders. From the website I think the upper model was about $30.00 U.S. more. 

Someone was asking about a frisbee, I just tried it with a 10 1/2" dinner plate and I could get it in and zipped up. It was tight, but there appeared not to be too much stress on the zipper. A 9" one would be able to fit nicely I think. A frisbee would have some give too.


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

So, Mary, was that a medium Approach you tried the plate in?

Thanks for confirmation.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:I want to order one but I am not sure what size. Dozer has a 28" girth now and he is only 6 months old. I am wondering what size I should buy. I want to buy something that will fit him when he is full grown. I am thinking maybe the large.


Honestly, I would not buy a pack yet if your dog is only 6 months old. You would only be able to use it empty until he's done growing, it's recommended that they don't carry any weight until they're over a year old, and no serious weight until 2 years.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

MrLeadFoot, that was a medium. I even tried it on with the pack on the dog as I thought it might have sat funny. You would have to be careful with putting other stuff in that side as the plate was ackward.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

The bladders in the palisades are not user friendly! 

They were not easy to fill with the cap design that they have! and the hose could come out of the corner if it were up to me and not in the middle of the bag! 

I did not know about the platypus bottles until you guys posted it or else I would have gotten the approach and just used those as water bottles! 

But the spider web harness design and fit of the harness and packs were well worth the money!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I decided to get the Palisades pack after all, because I figure if I end up not liking it-- well, at least I still have a nice (detachable) harness to use! I just wish it came in more than one color... 

If I don't like this pack I will probably end up ordering the Approach one later after all (whenever I have the extra $$...)


----------



## pjindy00 (Feb 19, 2007)

I just got my Palisades today - got it off ebay, with shipping it was $92 for a Large one. The water bladders are probably my least favorite part, but I figure I can always replace them with something nicer in the future - for now they will work fine, especially since right now I'll mostly use them as an easy way to add a little weight to the pack.

Here it is on Nina - she seemed pretty content with it on, would have been happy to go lay down in her pool, but I didn't want it all wet on the first day!


































Sorry, got a little picture happy!


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Historian
> 
> 
> > Quote:I want to order one but I am not sure what size. Dozer has a 28" girth now and he is only 6 months old. I am wondering what size I should buy. I want to buy something that will fit him when he is full grown. I am thinking maybe the large.
> ...


I wasn't planning on putting it on him now, I saw the prices are going up in April so I wanted to buy it now. That is why I was wondering about for when he is full grown, I plan on getting the large which is WAY to big for him now anyway. I just do not want to miss out on a deal. LOL.


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Berg Wanderer The bladders in the palisades are not user friendly!
> 
> They were not easy to fill with the cap design that they have! and the hose could come out of the corner if it were up to me and not in the middle of the bag!


Glad to hear this feedback. Personally, I don't think I need the water bladders, since the water probably gets pretty warm, being against their bodies and all, so I'll just carry water bottles, or figure something else out if I really need to carry water.

I have a Camelback for myself, and while they're convenient to use, their water bladders are a PITA to clean, so I don't think I need another set of bladders to clean.


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

I take it that's LARGE; as the packs look HUGE. What's girth and weight of your dog? Also, how tight did you have to go with the straps. In other words, how much adjustment do you have left to go both smaller and larger? I mean, I assume you must have it adjusted closer to the smaller end of the adjustment? Don't know if what I'm asking is coming out right, although I do know what I'm TRYING to say!


----------



## pjindy00 (Feb 19, 2007)

Yes, that's a large. My dog is 35" at the girth, 85 pounds, and 24" at the whithers. Around her body there is still a lot of adjustment room available in both directions, the chest pieces I had to double over.


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi, I saw you said the Camelback is a PITA to clean and I just wanted to tell you what I do which may make it easier for you. 
I very rarely clean it and when I do it is with those tabs. I empty as much water out as possible and then I blow it up and keep it in the freezer. That way the water that is left in it just freezes and will not get nasty or moldy.

These are the tabs 
http://www.camelbak.com/index.cfm

Just an idea I wanted to share ;-)


----------



## MrLeadFoot (Jan 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: ShepdogYes, that's a large. My dog is 35" at the girth, 85 pounds, and 24" at the whithers. Around her body there is still a lot of adjustment room available in both directions, the chest pieces I had to double over.


So, it sounds like you could've gone either large or medium, as stated by the Ruffwear adjustment chart. Were you by chance able to try a medium somewhere for fit, or was it pretty much the online gamble, so to speak. I only ask because I don't want a pack where the packs themelves are that big, you know what I mean?


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> Quote:I only ask because I don't want a pack where the packs themelves are that big, you know what I mean?


The large panniers (bags) are a design feature of the Palisades pack. This is not a pack that's designed for short trips to the dog park, carrying poop bags and your cell phone; it's a pack that is designed for serious, extended, backwoods hiking / trekking / camping expeditions where you would pack food and water for several days, blankets, dog boots, etc. as your dog would need those things on a long hike.

The pannier sizes are not that different between the different sizes of the Palisades pack, as the pack is designed to have large panniers due to its intended purpose. The Approach pack has smaller panniers because it's designed for shorter usage than the Palisades - like weekend trips or longer day hikes.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I hope the bags are not really huge on the Palisades...I just ordered it but I don't want a huge pack. I thought about buying the size small but I tried a small Ruffwear Web Master harness on Bianca at a pet store the other day and I didn't like the way it sat on her back (plus I would have to sew extensions on the chest strap...) I ordered a medium Palisades pack.


This is the pack I have been using for her:










This is a Wolfpacks Saddlebag. It is an okay pack but it is really easy to unbalance it and start it tipping to one side, and it is also a "restrictive" type of pack where there is a strap straight across the chest which can alter the dog's shoulder movement, cause the pack to sway a lot, and also get in the way of jumping... 
I used it a lot for my Golden Ginger but I wanted to get something a little bit nicer with a non-restrictive harness...










Here is my Golden wearing it (she was a little smaller so it was a better size for her...) This is her hiking in the Smoky Mountains. 











Here is another dog pack I own. This one is unusual because in the top of the bags each side has an insulated drink holder in the middle. In this photo Ginger was wearing a black raincoat underneath. It was pouring for most of that hike. I got this pack on clearance at Old Navy, it was cheap so I figured why not.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Chicagocanine,

I actually JUST posted a thread about that Palisades because I was considering getting it for my dog. Someone posted a picture of their dog wearing it, if you want to check it out and see if you like it:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1021630&page=1#Post1021630


----------



## Ucdcrush (Mar 22, 2004)

Here is Riku wearing a Granite Gear medium pack, bought on clearance at REI (last years model when I bought it a couple years back). I like the way the pack fits and how easy it is to take on and off, but the snap connector was a plastic piece, and when he ran with it, the plastic thing broke. I ended up getting a collar at the 99 cent store, and transferred the metal hardware from the collar to the straps on this backpack. Now, just in case he runs, nothing will break.


----------

